# Towing skids/dump trailers with older trucks?



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm changing things around for next year and going back into business myself. I'm planning to stick to cash only and was curious if anyone is towing a modern skid steer with 90's trucks. I know everyone used to, but the roads have changed and everything has only gotten heavier. 

I'm looking at late 90 Chevys to early 00s super duties. I may consider another 2nd gen dodge if I can find something decent. 

The plan is for a 14/16ft dump trailer over the summer and possibly a 50-60hp cab tractor or mid frame skid


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't understand why using a "older" truck would be a concern.

BTW trucks from the '90's aren't old.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

BUFF;2077404 said:


> Don't understand why using a "older" truck would be a concern.
> 
> BTW trucks from the '90's aren't old.


Why would an older truck do it any different? 
We still use a 99 f250 with 273k on it and a 97 Cummins and pull 28' goosenecks with 5k series tractors on them. No issues.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;2077404 said:


> Don't understand why using a "older" truck would be a concern.
> 
> BTW trucks from the '90's aren't old.


Less power, smaller brakes, frames, etc.

Anything older than 90s and I wasn't born yet. Therefore 90s = older lol


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Whiffyspark;2077408 said:


> Less power, smaller brakes, frames, etc.
> 
> Anything older than 90s and I wasn't born yet. Therefore 90s = older lol


Frames are as strong. 
Brakes are the same size for the most part. 
Power.... all power does is gets you moving faster. Doesn't mean you don't get to the same place just takes a little longer.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MXZ1983;2077410 said:


> Frames are as strong.
> Brakes are the same size for the most part.
> Power.... all power does is gets you moving faster. Doesn't mean you don't get to the same place just takes a little longer.


Seems like your stuck in the 90's, saying that the brakes and frames are just as good is pathetic, they are not even close


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Triple L;2077411 said:


> Seems like your stuck in the 90's, saying that the brakes and frames are just as good is pathetic, they are not even close


I'm not very old, not even 30 in fact. Respect those trucks just like newer trucks.

The issue is the people driving them don't have the patience and responsibilities to handle an older truck and want the new truck to do it all for them.

The trailer will have brakes to help with stopping with a newer or an older truck.

How do you think they used to pull them in 1999 when we didn't have 400 hp diesels in pickups? Yeah. They used those trucks every day day in and day out.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

MXZ1983;2077412 said:


> I'm not very old, not even 30 in fact. Respect those trucks just like newer trucks.
> 
> The issue is the people driving them don't have the patience and responsibilities to handle an older truck and want the new truck to do it all for them.
> 
> ...


Really... you seriously can't compare late model with new models.. Im sure you can do everything your needing to do.. but a 15-20yr old truck being worked hard mite cost more to keep it running then a payment on something 4-5yrs old for a whole yr...


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hysert;2077463 said:


> Really... you seriously can't compare late model with new models.. Im sure you can do everything your needing to do.. but a 15-20yr old truck being worked hard mite cost more to keep it running then a payment on something 4-5yrs old for a whole yr...


That wasn't the question posted. .......


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah but it's also a good point.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2077486 said:


> Yeah but it's also a good point.


Na I'm dumb...


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Her is my 98, v10 under the hood, tows fine plenty of power. Trailer brakes and propery , balanced and they do fine. Although its not a diesel it still does the job.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

There are plenty very capable older (20-30) pickups with low miles and in good shape. Nice thing about older pickups is they're easy to work on, no special tools needed, parts are less money and available at any parts store.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;2077500 said:


> There are plenty very capable older (20-30) pickups with low miles and in good shape. Nice thing about older pickups is they're easy to work on, no special tools needed, parts are less money and available at any parts store.


I was just looking at your body style trucks. 10k for a regular cab with a 351? Insane IMO 7.3 are even more


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2077505 said:


> I was just looking at your body style trucks. 10k for a regular cab with a 351? Insane IMO 7.3 are even more


Yes that's too much.
I bought mine 10yrs ago with 29K on it with a 8.5 Meyer and no rust for $6K, it now has 66K on it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;2077510 said:


> Yes that's too much.
> I bought mine 10yrs ago with 29K on it with a 8.5 Meyer and no rust for $6K, it now has 66K on it.


My dad had a 350 460 with dual tanks. Reg cab 8 ft bed. Dark green xl. I've looked for another for 10 years and haven't found anything close to reasonable.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Go by the new truck, Maybe it will have brambo's on it you will be safe.LMAF

This discussion is all over this site, This is a on going topic. Some guys like new trucks, Some like built or reconditioned trucks. Some guys don't mind depreciation others will pass on it and keep reconditioning in your budget. Reconditioning is a fare tax advantage. Some guys think they look cool with new trucks. Others are more worried about specs. and performance.

Some guys think it's a tax advantage, Some guys will just will just pay in, Some will buy a piece of equipment instead.

I thought there was a vote on this somewhere?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

FredG;2077534 said:


> Go by the new truck, Maybe it will have brambo's on it you will be safe.LMAF
> 
> This discussion is all over this site, This is a on going topic. Some guys like new trucks, Some like built or reconditioned trucks. Some guys don't mind depreciation others will pass on it and keep reconditioning in your budget. Reconditioning is a fare tax advantage. Some guys think they look cool with new trucks. Others are more worried about specs. and performance.
> 
> ...


That's not my question. I'm well aware of all this.

My question is will an "older" ford or Chevy have issues when towing 10k pound loss. That's my question.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2077543 said:


> That's not my question. I'm well aware of all this.
> 
> My question is will an "older" ford or Chevy have issues when towing 10k pound loss. That's my question.


Yes they are very capable for pulling that weight and then some. The question is how often will you be pulling heavier loads? This will determine gas or diesel.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;2077546 said:


> Yes they are very capable for pulling that weight and then some. The question is how often will you be pulling heavier loads? This will determine gas or diesel.


Unless I can find a screaming deal im going to stick with gas. I'd like to go for a v10 in a 2000s truck. Gas is cheap and they're cheap to work on. We don't have much for hills. I'd like to find a cheap 05-07 6.0 but not having any luck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2077549 said:


> Unless I can find a screaming deal im going to stick with gas. I'd like to go for a v10 in a 2000s truck. Gas is cheap and they're cheap to work on. We don't have much for hills. I'd like to find a cheap 05-07 6.0 but not having any luck


Listed on Autotrader in my area, being Colo pickups rust isn't an issue.
Both V10's and the CC has a manual transThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Had a 94 Dodge 3500 that had a V10 that the brakes never worked right. Had a 94 2500 360 that the brakes were fantastic on.

Is newer better? Yes, more power and generally the brakes are better. Doesn't mean the older ones should be ruled out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Whiffyspark;2077543 said:


> That's not my question. I'm well aware of all this.
> 
> My question is will an "older" ford or Chevy have issues when towing 10k pound loss. That's my question.


Your ? was answered in the upper post by Buff, For towing it's not the year of the truck. It's more of a spec thing and gas or diesel. I got a 97 f 350 7.3 had 90k on it when I bought it with a 9.2 Boss v plow for $4k with f 550 suspension rear from the state. Professionally modified and tagged for extra weight on Title.

It hauls a 6k lb eager beaver empty and a 14k lb midi excavator. Not the best set up for this weight but get the point. When your post started going in the brake and frame thing versus a new one that was comical.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Every storm two of my 90's trucks pull skids with plows on the front, they do fine.


----------

